# Blue & Red Lights??????????????



## JuggaloKing69 (May 4, 2008)

I can get 40W blue lights at Wal Mart for 15 bucks should I get them ??????????????????????????????

Checkout my grow Journal; My First Grow


----------



## thc is good for me (May 5, 2008)

lol no dont buy them they wont be the right spectrum of light you need flourescent lights you know those spirel lights


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

You would be better off if you bought some more compact flourescents. They will be better than the blue lights. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 5, 2008)

thanks all I already bought 2 40W blue lights I'm also using 3 17W flouescent tubes on 4 plants enough light????????????????????????? HELP sorry i'm such a Noob


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 5, 2008)

The lights are for plants though??? Still dont use them?


----------



## RollItUp420 (May 5, 2008)

somewhere i read that when the plants are startin to bud it likes to have red light.. might have been blue... not sure


----------



## thc is good for me (May 5, 2008)

ok so plants do like red and blue light if theyt are in the right spectrum. the only kinds of colored lights that are in the right spectrum for plant growth are LED's i have a blue LED panal for vegging but those light bulbs that are red and blue i dont think they are the right spectrum of light.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 5, 2008)

Those blue lamps are halogen grow lamps. They can work but for the money you'd spend on cooling the grow area you could buy a grow lamp kit...a big one. Imo, ditch the blue bulbs and get more fluorescents...the spirals or compacts.


----------



## massproducer (May 5, 2008)

Yeah if they are halogens then you do not want to put those in your grow room, because of the heat and because of the spectrum.  Remember that just because a light is coloured blue does not mean that it puts out a blue spectrum of light.  I would actually think the opposite.  If it had a blue spectrum it would not have to try and mask the spectrum by coloring the lights blue...Except if we are talking about L.E.D's.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 6, 2008)

Expert Gardener Perfect Mix Potting Soil ?????????????????????????? good or bad ????????????????????????


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 6, 2008)

Check your local nurseries for Sunshine potting mix or Promix or ask them what they plant with. I'm not positive but I think the Expert brand is pre ferted. It can be good but I wouldn't recommend you start out growing with it.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 6, 2008)

I have no choice but to stick with it. Anything you know to make it work and not die? After transplant yesterday its growing again and green as my dreams.


----------



## Firepower (May 6, 2008)

just a small clarification on the blue and red, this is from information gathered here at different times.

when you say blue and red you have to take in consideration that they are refering to he spectrum of the light, when you see a blue colored light it is within the range of the same spectrum that most people would refer to but not necessarily the right one needed by the plants.
to further explain, CFL's come in 3 spectrum ranges that you could categorize as: Blue - Mid(mix) - Red but yet the lights are still white as the basic color. 
Instead of using a colored lamp youre better off using a lamp with the right color spectrum instead. Good Luck.. :aok:


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 6, 2008)

thats what it is the bulb is white and the package says blue 65W light reflector lamp. It does give off a bit of heat but I'm managing fine right now 4 lights I got 2 20W flourescent tubes 1 65W blue grow lamp and 2 14W CFL's enough light for 4 plants????????????????????????????


----------



## Firepower (May 7, 2008)

they will start stretching with those lights pretty soon, within 1-2 weeks youll notice the difference..


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 8, 2008)

no I have 2 14W daylight CFL's 2 20W daylight flourescent tubes& the 65W grow light on 4 plants


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 8, 2008)

not just the 65W grow light


----------



## Firepower (May 8, 2008)

Ill give 2-4 weeks till you see them stretching, i read the post right and i was trying to explain that it still isnt enough light, to make it clearer, you have no light penetration cause those lights are weak, combined or not they are still too weak to penetrate the canopy..

Light to MJ is like Sugar to Candy, the more the better and cant never be enough..


----------

